# Color Coded Hollow Lines by Splicing



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Finally Western Filament introduced color coded hollow lines.
But it was not what I expected. They use only three colors with 10 ft for each color. It is much better than one color, but believe me, you not going to like them. 

I tried to contact Western Filament to make 5 color choices with 25- 30 ft for each color, but they don't want to listen.  I was thinking about buying white lines and dye them, but I found it is not an easy task.
I came up with another idea though it is tedious and time consuming.
Tuf hollow lines of Western Filament have four colors including white.
I am thinking about connecting those lines by splicing as they are hollow lines. The length of each lines is 25 - 30 ft. So you can see the same color every 100ft -120ft instead of 30 ft of existing Tuf color coded hollow lines.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Kil, I can agree with you if your fishing in 4 or 500' of water day in and day out but down here in the GOM we fish a lot oil and gas platforms where depths run from say 100' to maybe 3 to 400'. As for the 3 color Indicator line you can just count every third color and can stay on depth quite easily. JMO


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I like that, like a 100' of top-shot of one color followed by sections of blue, yellow, or whatever you like. Putting a lot of splices in a line is always asking for it, but it's better than that "rainbow" line! 
:an6: :an6:


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Roger said:


> Kil, I can agree with you if your fishing in 4 or 500' of water day in and day out but down here in the GOM we fish a lot oil and gas platforms where depths run from say 100' to maybe 3 to 400'. As for the 3 color Indicator line you can just count every third color and can stay on depth quite easily. JMO


Let say you drop your jigs to 300'. you count 10 every third color. Then you crank 90' feet and drop down again as there is no bite and crank again to 150'. How do you memorize all numbers by adding and decucting while jigging ? 

Thee color Indicator Iine is a big help than one color line, but it has to be improved.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I'm with you Kil, I can't keep track of the numbers in my head. My wife and my Dad are both engineers and can do math in their heads faster than I can on a calculator. So, I just fish by the back of the boat and watch my jig on the bottom machine...:biggrin:


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

What about just figure drop rate then count down?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

cuzn dave said:


> What about just figure drop rate then count down?


If you actually know how fast your jig sinks then its a great idea for initially getting to the target depth. A couple of issues come to mind though.

First, is the line coming off the reel spool willl slow the decent and would need to be accounted for (this will change as the line comes off the spool) if you aren't using a spinning reel. Secondly, and probably more important, is that its difficult to figure out where your lure is at and get back to the target depth after you wind up some line and then drop it back down. If you are fishing in relatively shallow water (say 150' or so) then its not a big deal to wind it all the way in and drop back down but, when you drop 250' or more and the fish are holding at 200' that's just a whole lot of winding and not fishing.

That's why they use color coded line (and reference Kil's post) preferably a line that has a number of colors that is easily added and subtracted like 5 colors instead of 3. That way you count 20 color changes and you're at 200'. After 10 colors up, you can drop 10 colors right back down and your jig is still fishing and not just going for an elevator ride in unproductive water.


----------

